# need screen replacement for Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN



## ravi847 (Sep 13, 2014)

I accidently broke the screen of my friends laptop(I stepped on it!!!)
So please suggest where can I get it?
I'm not going to service centre because they charge like hell...
The screen is a 1600*900 HD SuperBright Anti-reflective LED Display.
Can you suggest where I can find it locally in bangalore???


----------



## rj27 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok I'm also in almost similar boat. I've this same laptop which is around 2 years old now and the screen hinges have gone nearly kaput and screen is holding barely.

Means can't fold the laptop now as the bezel behind the screen starts coming off while folding, however the screen is working perfectly. Service centre guys aren't ready to provide a quote without checking first. Not sure if only bezel can be replaced. Will probably be getting it repaired in start of next month.

So looking for suggestions.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2014)

Service centre guys will take 6k, total for screen replacement. My friend owns S02IN, he also broke his screen


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 14, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Service centre guys will take 6k, total for screen replacement. My friend owns S02IN, he also broke his screen


Wow! didn't really expect that.
When i broke my hp laptop screen the service center guys told me 10k easy.
Thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Wow! didn't really expect that.
> When i broke my hp laptop screen the service center guys told me 10k easy.
> Thanks


Check price at your nearest service centre. My friend's screen broke around an year ago. So price may have increased a bit


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 14, 2014)

can Someone tell me the address of samsung authorized laptop service centre in bangalore ?
Just contact details would be great


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 16, 2014)

thanks guys got it replaced for 7k
mods please close this thread


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 20, 2016)

[MENTION=275610]ravi847[/MENTION] can you tell me from where you replaced your laptop screen? I too am currently in Bangalore. I have the same laptop. The dead pixels have spread all over the screen now, It will become unusable within 2 months I am quite sure(as the dead pixels are appearing almost everyday and from there they are spreading fast). Also, the hinge of the screen has become really loose. I am unable to close the laptop as I am afraid it will snap any moment. If anyone else can provide me some details over it I would be very thankful. 
PS : asking here is ok or shall I open a new thread?


----------



## ravi847 (Apr 20, 2016)

you'll have to go to an authorized service center. I think it was called reliance resq... 
try this no.  080 4472 2222


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks alot mate. Sorry for the late reply. I will call them tomorrow morning. 

When I called customer care I got this info :
R Logic technology services pvt ltd bangalore
showroom no.1 ground floor
pride hulkul 116 lalbagh road bangalore-27

bhaskar-08043560900, 99900210414

1st number - no one is picking up the call. 2nd number -   is wrong number. when I told this to CC guy, he told me this is the updated information they have.


----------



## TheSloth (May 19, 2016)

Well i finally replaced the bad screen in samsung service center. they charged me 6.7k(for screen) + service charge. I also replaced my woofer which cost me 1.5k. The service center is in Lalbagh attached with mobile service center. After servicing the laptop my heatsink fan stopped working so I had to again. The guy told me the new complete heatsink with fans come for 2.5k so I will go next month. meanwhile he has fixed it temporarily, its working just fine.


----------



## akii17kr (Jun 26, 2016)

Guys I am in same boat also , it's urgent for me to get reply so i made a new thread . Requesting you guys to please check it here and reply if you can help:-

*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/197728-3rd-party-laptop-screens-reliable-looking-one-samsung-np300e5v-so2in-laptop.html


----------

